# Will McGard Lug Nuts work ?



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I've been inside the GTO trunk for Amp Gain increase and inspected Spare Tire and jack and checked out the flexable fuel hose. I also noticed lots of foam insulation on the seams and spare area (smooth job)... 
I removed the twenty lug covers (read stories of breakage) with the yellow grasping tool and have stored away. Now I need to get some Chrome lug nuts and the Locking McGard Installation kit @ PFYC looks good.

The specs are 3/4" (Cone Seat) and M12 x 1.5 . The kit includes 16 chrome lugs and 4 wheel locking lugs for $46 + s/h . 

Has anyone tryed the McGard Locking Lug Set as above ? Is this a good price for McGard or are there better online sellers ? Is this the correct spec and/or will the balance be affected ?

While alot of owners have gone for new wheels , I'll stay stock 17" for awhile. Any thoughts on stock 17's lug nut replacement ... 

and the Stereo is much better @ +3 clicks right...


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry, can't say anything about McGard nuts, but when I got my new wheels from Discount tires, I got new lugnuts that are keyed to a special socket. It has grooves in pattern around the nut instead of the usual hex nut. I don't remeber the name for them though. I don't know how special my pattern is and maybe I'm foolish to trust that these are unique, but at least I have not worried about losing the wheels since getting them. Just keep the wrench and instructions for replacement somewhere you can find them.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Tuner Spline Lugs is what they are called. We have them from Discount Tire too. I think they use Gorilla. They are not unique in the key pattern but it still makes it hard to steal them. We got the black set on the stock wheel. We are going to be different and keep the stock wheels on it......


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> I've been inside the GTO trunk for Amp Gain increase and inspected Spare Tire and jack and checked out the flexable fuel hose. I also noticed lots of foam insulation on the seams and spare area (smooth job)...
> I removed the twenty lug covers (read stories of breakage) with the yellow grasping tool and have stored away. Now I need to get some Chrome lug nuts and the Locking McGard Installation kit @ PFYC looks good.
> 
> The specs are 3/4" (Cone Seat) and M12 x 1.5 . The kit includes 16 chrome lugs and 4 wheel locking lugs for $46 + s/h .
> ...


Oh btw, yes those lugs will work on the stock wheels......That is an average price. You can get the Tuner style from Discount Tire Direct for about $45 and free shipping......


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

anmracing said:


> Tuner Spline Lugs is what they are called. We have them from Discount Tire too. I think they use Gorilla. They are not unique in the key pattern but it still makes it hard to steal them. We got the black set on the stock wheel. We are going to be different and keep the stock wheels on it......


Are these the ones from Gorilla where every lugnut has to use the key? I got a set from Gorilla that look identical. I didn't put them on because they looked smaller than the stock ones on the angled side that faces the wheel. I seem to remember they were "tuner" style, whatever that is.
If you haven't had any problem with them, I might go ahead and put them on the car. I got them from Summit for approx $26 (allegedly a really good price).


----------

